# PCD - Preliminary report



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

My wife and I keep a running list of "great days" we have had together, and we added to that list today. The entire PCD delivery experience more than lived up to the great descriptions I've read here, all of the anticipation, everything. From the airport pickup yesterday until we left the Zentrum in mid-afternoon, everything about this experience was amazing. As I said to Ellen at dinner tonight, this was right up there with my first round at Pebble Beach. 

I'll post a more detailed report in a day or two when I've had a chance to go through the pictures, but I want to give readers a couple of quick highlights:

1. These are amazing cars. Having the chance to "drive it like you stole it" and really push them is just a lot of fun. Mike, the Marriott driver who brought us to the hotel last night, was dead on. He said "You'll find your own limits long before you find the car's limits."

2. The M5 lap with Donnie was (pardon the overused word) awesome. It's not just the amazing power, but the amazing control that he has over it. Riding with him around the skid pad at speed with the DSC turned off was amazing. And although I have had paddle shifters on my Subaru for a couple of years now I REALLY know what they're used for! A couple of months ago I went for a 25 minute aerobatic ride in an open-cockpit biplane. This was right up there with that for thrills. Thanks, Donnie.

3. Don't underestimate the extent to which a "non-enthusiast" spouse will enjoy this. My wife loved it, and she did a great job behind the wheel. She also did all the driving of the X5 on the off-road course, and that was much more amazing than I thought it would be. If I ever go back to an SUV, it'll be one of these.

4. Jonathon Stribble did my delivery, and the funny, helpful, and knowledgeable guy that he is here on the boards is exactly what you get in person. He was really terrific in explaining how everything works, why it is the way it is, and why you should care (or not, as the case may be). Thanks, Jonathon!

Finally, we were able to take a very nice, curvy, scenic drive up to Asheville following directions that we got from Jonathon. It was a clear blue sky, nobody on the roads, and as much fun as you can legally have in a car going less than 50 mph the whole way.

Pix and videos to follow.

Oh....and I love this car!


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

As you might imagine, I NEVER have a bad day at the Performance Center but...some days are better than others! Yesterday was one of those days for me! Thanks for your enthusiasm and for making my job so much fun! Enjoy your car...it looks awesome!!

All the best,
donnie isley


----------



## DBville (Sep 2, 2007)

cjfreitag said:


> 3. Don't underestimate the extent to which a "non-enthusiast" spouse will enjoy this. My wife loved it, and she did a great job behind the wheel.


:thumbup:

Couldn't agree more. My wife loved the whole thing, and enjoyed learning what the car could and could not do.

I highly recommend taking your spouse along, even if they aren't very excited about it. As long as they are willing, they should enjoy it. They guys and gals there keep it moving, interesting, exciting, but never too much. Well, that last part is not true. Donnie is a whole lot over the top on those Hot Laps!!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you had a great time. Thanks for all the great compliments! I look forward to reading your detailed report.

How was 276 up to Caersars Head? That is a really fun road in a BMW, especially when no one is on it. Even when you do encounter someone, it makes it really fun to overtake them in those short passing zones and watch their eyes grow big wondering, "How did he do that"?

Enjoy your new BMW! :thumbup:


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Congrats, looking forward to the pics.

Erik


----------



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

Here are some pics from my PCD. When I can figure out where to put them I also have a couple of great little video clips I'll add.

That's Jonathan driving my car out of the Performance Center...he didn't leave a scratch!


----------



## cjfreitag (Nov 20, 2007)

*Video*

A short video from my PCD can be seen on 



.


----------



## status38 (May 7, 2007)

Video is great stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------

